# (audiobook) Alan Watts - Teaches Meditation



## IQ (Mar 20, 2007)

Has anyone else checked this out before? Very very interesting. Some of his ideas make real sense to me.


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

sounds interesting, where can i get it ?


----------



## IQ (Mar 20, 2007)

http://www.google.co.uk/search?source=i ... arch&meta=


----------



## IQ (Mar 20, 2007)

I cant believe no one has picked up on this. :shock:


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Im not sure what you are after IQ, Alan Watts was popular many years ago when a lot of the ideas he spoke about were unknown in the West but these days there are many people who talk and write about such stuff. What he talks about are not his ideas they are just repetitions of eastern philosophy, and he isnt really qualified to teach meditation because he never committed to any lineage or ever really had any in depth teaching from any tradition, im not saying that he is useless and his meditation cant help I just think that there are better teachers about.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Hmmm Do I detect a note jealousy there Pablo :lol: :wink: 
Who cares who came up with the idea, if it is working for IQ then good, right?

3098


----------



## IQ (Mar 20, 2007)

Pollyanna 3098 said:


> Hmmm Do I detect a note jealousy there Pablo :lol: :wink:
> Who cares who came up with the idea, if it is working for IQ then good, right?
> 
> 3098


Hahaha, i wish it was working man. I would love to be able to do some meditation, i just cannot switch my thoughts off. I like the way he puts the philosophy into words. A lot of other stuff i have seen regarding eastern philosophy has been a lot harder to understand.


----------

